# Staples Dugan Chair



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I decided I wanted a new chair, and having been eying the Dugan chair at Staples for the past few months and seeing it go on sale for 99.99, I couldn't resist. After having it for two weeks, I feel I can safely say it's a really nice chair. I can sit in it for hours without being the slightest bit uncomfortable. The back and lumbar support is perfect, and the seat has lots of padding.

At first, I was hesitant about a non-leather chair, but I think I actually like this one better than leather ones. It is more "cozy." I at one point thought about buying an armchair or recliner for this room, but decided against it when I got this chair. I can watch movies in this in perfect comfort. I just love the thing.

If anyone's looking for a nice chair, it's worth considering. It is far better than the Culley chair they make which I feel is the most uncomfortable chair ever created>

Link
http://www.staples.com/office/suppl..._Supplies_10051_true_SC2:CG32:DP2155:CL142572


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well the price is great. I don't like leather ones either because you get no comfort from them. Hate those hard arm rest to but most all are made that way.
I can seat in my chair all day and have great support and I have thick memory foam in the seat and 1.5 inchs in the arm rest that is really nice. Plus I can adjust them up and down, in or out and turn them too.
But it cost more for that added memory foam then you paid for the whole chair. 
Got a bad back and tried so many chairs and was not getting the needed support or was hard to find a chair that I could adjust to fit me. I can adjust the seat to slide back so I can seat all the way back and get support and also have space behide the legs when seating in it. 
But got mine at the http://www.relaxtheback.com/ store and it was total I think $1,250.00 or $1,450.00 so not cheap.
Ok found receipt and I paid $1,100 for chair and $125 for Memory Foam seat. So $1,225.00, tax $94.94 and a total of $1,319.94 back in 9/05/2003. 
Is made by http://www.lifeformfurniture.com/ in Canada. Link is blank page but found this here www.lifeformchairs.com and it seems to be same place so they changed the web address.
The weight of it is very heavy too.
I have and best reason I wish I got the head rest is I can tilt the back of the chair all the way and then tilt the seat back all the way and then lock it. So much that you want a foot rest. But can kick back and watch tv. But you got to have a place to put you feet and without the head rest you don't want to stay back like that long.
Lifeform® Ultimate Mid Back Executive Office Chair
They cost even more now because they Starts at: $1,595.00
But got to pick the Upholstery on it, the Height Adjustment center pole that comes in more then one size was able to get a shorter on so it sets lower and I can put my feet flat on the floor the way you should. Could be a little lower still and there was a shorter one but the back store said that I got the shortest one. Wish I got the headrest to but I did not because of how it was sticking forward but it would of adjusted if I knew how looking at it or had ask them about adjust it.

So if you ever want a really comfortable one and got the money it is worth it but it does cost a lot. But also extremely high quality piece of furniture.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

WOW! That's an expensive chair! 

I've actually got to look at buying a laptop now. Today mine dropped onto a concrete floor from 6 feet above...not good. The awful part is I looked at where I set it and thought "that's a stupid spot, you'd better watch it so it doesn't fall" and next thing I know, crash. I have another identical one that I could use the chasis of and probably revive to perfection, but honestly, it's going to take a lot of time. I kinda want a new one anyway, but for another Thinkpad I'm looking at 600+ bucks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know it is but after look at so many and buying 3 others that I took back I gave up on getting a cheaper one. 
But it has been a great chair and with my back it has also been worth it. Plus I will get many more years out of it. 
But I tell yea after getting it you get that feeling should I have spend so much feeling and wonder if you should not of. You still had 30 days to change you mine and take it back but not for the price you paid on it when you order one like I did because I had things changed on it so you take a lost on it if you return it. 
But I have never been so happy with it. I did look at some office warehouse before going to the back store and maybe I should of gone back there again and looked to see if they had the same chair for less. 
I got to say after getting the chair I am glad I did even if it did cost a lot because of how nice it is. Plus I love the nice arm rest with the thick memory foam. 

Wow sorry to hear about your laptop. Now was you on a ladder or what because six feet up is high. Plus no matter if it cost $4000 or $100 your going to damage it falling that far on a concrete floor. You fix all the pieces yet?
Then you don't know if the drive will even work so even if you can use your older chasis it will not help if your damaged other parts you want.

Next time when you think "that's a stupid spot" you had better know it is and listen to your self. Or even better listen to your self first so you don't put something in that spot because something can happen faster then you can doing anything to stop it and I have done things like that in the pass also and most times it was because you did not want to take the added time to move something or to take what you had in you hand and walk over some place else to sit it down when it only takes a couple of seconds more time.


----------

